# Patterns



## farmergreg (Feb 12, 2019)

Is it proper to share patterns on here.


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

What type of pattern?


----------



## farmergreg (Feb 12, 2019)

Different Scroll saw patterns


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

what are you asking exactly ??
do you just want to share or exchange your patterns with others ?
or ~ do you need assistance with something you are working on.
it is a pretty vague question.

.

.


----------



## farmergreg (Feb 12, 2019)

Yes, I am sorry I have lots of patterns some purchased, some created, and always looking for more. I just was unaware if it was within the rules to even share patterns Scrollsaw or project patterns.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

No site specific rules that I am aware of, other than what applies in general that crosses legal boundries - such as sharing a copyrighted pattern that someone else made and sells. Of course, you are free to share all the patterns you created as much as you like. Whatcha got?

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

What Brad said^. You shouldn't share patterns that other people sell unless you've purchased a license to do so. But any patterns you've created or are public domain are fair game  Welcome to the site farmergreg!


----------



## farmergreg (Feb 12, 2019)

Understand Guy's I think I have a plan going forward of ones I have created sharing those.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Greg - you could post photos and copies of the plans that you want to share
in a "blog". that way, people can see what you have available and also state
that if the plans are of your own design and just a link to the ones you found online 
without a charge. just keep on making nice projects and post photos on your projects page.
[it is a deep pond to even mention the legal ramifications of copyrighted material].

.

.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

hey sharing is what wood workers are all about,as long as said your not taking revenue away from someone who makes their living from the shared item or pattern you have.sharing is what lj's is all about.


----------

